# New Xbox



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone getting it? It looks pretty slick. Plus the extra features that it has.










http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/14/slim-xbox-360-gets-official-at-299-shipping-today-looks-angul/

Also, what do you think about the new Kineck? It kind of looks gimmicky, but some of the stuff it does seems pretty cool.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it looks cool. One of the reasons I didn't like the original was that it didn't have built in wi-fi and now it does along with touch sensitive buttons and wireless controllers, pretty nice. Now all it needs is free access to xbox live, Bluray playback, bluetooth support, internet browsing, HDMI sound and it'll be just as good as the ps3 

I'm still getting it though, i've been saving up for a 360 and didn't even know there was a slim 'till I saw this post.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Wish I would've waited, I got my 360 back in October but if I would've waited I could've got wi-fi built in for the same price. Damn.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like the new design, but not so much the high gloss.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm annoyed that they keep re-making the Xbox. Plus I just paid 150 for a new 250gig hard drive... That could have paid for half of a new console... grrr.

It's neat though, and Kineck seems to be a neat new tool. I fail to see how it's going to improve any of the games that I play... FPS, RPG, ect.

I've only seen it used with crappy avatar games.

The built-in wifi is cool... been waiting for that for a long time.

I will wait for a holiday price cut this year or next before I buy.

I hope this is the LAST re-make before we head into the TRUE next gen consoles.
Sony is probably shakin' in their boots.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like they've finally figured out that wireless is a _standard_ feature.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks neat, but I just wish this was launched as the original xbox 360.



> I hope this is the LAST re-make before we head into the TRUE next gen consoles. Sony is probably shakin' in their boots.


I hope so too.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know then the Kinekt camera is going to be available for sale. I read that the console is Kinetic Compatible... so I'm assuming the console doesn't ship with the camera.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the look of it.

I already have a 360, but I'm going to get this version, anyway. It just looks much better, and actually has a respectable hard drive that's removable. I want!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> Does anyone know then the Kinekt camera is going to be available for sale. I read that the console is Kinetic Compatible... so I'm assuming the console doesn't ship with the camera.


It'll be on sale at the end of the year apparently.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

why would anybody buy an xbox instead of a PS3????
It makes absolutely no sense what so ever! 
ps3 is better in all areas. 
-more features (card reader, blue tooth, HDMI, wifi etc...)
-better built
-xbox is 1000000 times more noisy 
-free online gaming
-easy and cheap to add a hard drive! 
-can double as a computer
-Wireless controlers don't need batteries! 
-BLUE RAY! <<< I watched batman on Bray the other day and I was blown away.
-PS3 uses a normal computer cord for power where as XBOX has a giant block half the size of the Xbox itself!
-PS3 has a better controller in general
-And both have awesome games

Even when the PS3 was 700 dollars or smtg it was still worth it but now that they are the same price I honestly don't see any reason to buy the XBOX. 

That said, this new one looks good but it still has a normal CD drive which is prone to breaking.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Come on, now. This is a topic talking about the new 360--not which system is better. The console wars are old.

I have both consoles, so it really doesn't matter. I just don't think it should be brought up in this sort of topic. Not trying to be mean or anything.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow Manfi, I can't believe how ignorant you are...
You have no business spouting your fan-boy propaganda here... Save it for console forums, and don't push your preferences on us.

-more features (card reader, blue tooth, HDMI, wifi etc...)

*Xbox 360 comes with:
- USB Key Support
- HDMI + Optical Audio
- WIFI, built-in with the new Console'
- Audio & Video streaming from any Windows PC*

-better built

*Hardware failure rates are equal on both systems. Technology breaks, and there's no avoiding it. *

-xbox is 1000000 times more noisy

*The new console is whisper quiet, built with 45nm tech.*

-free online gaming

*The money pays for quality of service, which Microsoft provides bar none. *

-easy and cheap to add a hard drive!

_*While the customization of hard drive is preferable. You're facing a lot less risk of damaging your system when purchasing a pre-configured hard drive. Replacing a 360 hard drive is as simple a a push of a button.*_

-can double as a computer

*Web browsers on consoles have been repeatedly shown to be pretty useless. Xbox provides facebook, twitter, and msn. We all have computers in our home to visit youtube and check email on.*

-Wireless controlers don't need batteries!

*This isn't even a plus. 360 controllers have interchangeable battery packs. While one is on the charger you can be playing with a charged pack. You have no argument.*

-BLUE RAY! <<< I watched batman on Bray the other day and I was blown away.

*Good for you. Blu-ray isn't that much better than DVD. They both provide great quality in picture and sound. If I want to watch blu-ray, I will put one in my silent feature-packed blu-ray player. *

-PS3 uses a normal computer cord for power where as XBOX has a giant block half the size of the Xbox itself!

*With the new console the power cord doesn't use the big brick. Besides the point, its generally out of the way and causes no problem.*

-PS3 has a better controller in general

*Personal preference. I find 360 controllers to be very comfortable!*

-And both have awesome games
*Both consoles?? They both have their own unique style of games for the most part. Again, it's all personal preference.*

Even when the PS3 was 700 dollars or smtg it was still worth it but now that they are the same price I honestly don't see any reason to buy the XBOX.

*That's your own poor judgement. It's up to the consumer to choose what's best for them. I prefer Xbox games, so I buy an xbox. I have no use for a PlayStation*

That said, this new one looks good but it still has a normal CD drive which is prone to breaking.

*They chose a newer CD drive, which obviously is not prone to breaking. Even the current one is working fine. Check your facts or provide sources. *


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> Wow Manfi, I can't believe how ignorant you are...
> You have no business spouting your fan-boy propaganda here... Save it for console forums, and don't push your preferences on us.
> 
> I'm no fan boy, which I think is quite obvious from my lack of knowledge about the new 360 versions. I was wrong about the new 360 features but you're wrong about everything else.
> ...


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hopefully there aren't any overheating issues with this one. The 360 even has its power brick separate and it still has problems.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

To the fanboys, 

PC > Console Gaming

period


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

NotRealName said:


> To the fanboys,
> 
> PC > Console Gaming
> 
> period


Word.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Manfi said:


> " *The money pays for quality of service, which Microsoft provides bar none."
> 
> *quality of service?
> online gaming is online gaming!! what's the difference?


I haven't used xbox live but i've heard from people that it has a much more well integrated friend and social/add system .


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

It's only good if doesn't have the terrible failure record of the other Xbox 360s.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Micronian said:


> It's only good if doesn't have the terrible failure record of the other Xbox 360s.


speaking of this, mine got RROD 2 days ago, haha.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I had mine for about 2 years. I am doing the towel trick so I can get the best of her. Poor girl, I am going to overheat her until she completely fries and stops working. R.I.P lol


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

For those of you with RROD... Changing the fans, and heatsinks are pretty easy and usually solve the problem. I'd never experienced it myself, but there are lots of tutorials online and the equipment is pretty cheap.


----------

